# Carrier V Requires Reset To Start, Then Won't Turn Off



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I searched for this particular issue, but can't find it.

When I press the on/off button, it displays the temp and settings as if the A/C should be on. It isn't. If I reset the remote (using the tiny button), it starts up the A/C as expected.

When I press the on/off button to turn off the A/C, it blanks the LCD screen and the A/C continues to run. The only way I've found to turn off the A/C is to press the Emergency Cool button.

I'm going to try the "remove power from everything for 30 seconds" method of resetting the A/C unit. Meanwhile, if someone knows of a solution to this (other than that), I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks,
Kevin
2005 27RSDS


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

K. Smith said:


> I searched for this particular issue, but can't find it.
> 
> When I press the on/off button, it displays the temp and settings as if the A/C should be on. It isn't. If I reset the remote (using the tiny button), it starts up the A/C as expected.
> 
> ...


Kevin, I have had the same problem but not with the a/c, it is with the furnace not wanting to shut off. I can lower the temp on the remote all the way to 48 and it won't shut off. I give up and use the emergency button. We have replaced the remote and that wasn't it.








We have the same trailer model and year


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sure that this is not the answer... but you do know that the remote is an IR (Infra-red) remote control meaning that you need to be close to the A/C and pointing the device directly at it in order for it to work correctly ... you need to be able to audibly hear the "beep" everytime that you change the temp up or down otherwise that is an indicator that the on-board sensor is not receiving the requested command ...


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I assume you tried new batteries in the remote.

Just a thought.

+1 on the above post. You have to almost point the remote at the unit to get it to beep. I had the problem at first when I got the Outback trying to turn the unit on while it was still in the cradle on the wall. It would not work all the time.

But your screen going blank makes me think bad battery or bad remote.

C


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I searched for this particular issue, but can't find it.
> 
> When I press the on/off button, it displays the temp and settings as if the A/C should be on. It isn't. If I reset the remote (using the tiny button), it starts up the A/C as expected.
> 
> ...


Kevin, I have had the same problem but not with the a/c, it is with the furnace not wanting to shut off. I can lower the temp on the remote all the way to 48 and it won't shut off. I give up and use the emergency button. We have replaced the remote and that wasn't it.








We have the same trailer model and year








[/quote]

There is literally a $10 circuit board inside the A/C that controls the heater being able to sense when to turn on and shut off ... i know back for the 2005 year models this board was going bad quickly and there were allot of us that had literally run away heaters (they would start up and not turn off and if you were away from the camper when that happened you came back to empty propane tanks and a trialer whose inside temp was nearing 90!!) ... Carrier was replacing all the boards for free under warranty and the entire swap out took about 10 minutes (I know this because Carrier actually sent me a replacement board to where I was at with the instructions on how to swap it out and that totally fixed the problem) ....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Compulynx said:


> I assume you tried new batteries in the remote.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...


I assumed that he had put a fresh set of batteries in the remote -- maybe thats a bad assumption -- these remotes chew up batteries (yes I know that some of the folks got 2 years for some reason out of their batteries) .. i on the other hand had to replace mine every 2 months!!!

But yep -- one of the tell-tale signs of bad batteries is that when you go to do anything the screen goes dead...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

He pushed the off button, that turns the remote off. This is the best way to save batteries in the remote.Set the mode and temperature, if you get a beep after each setting then you are good. Cover the IR sender and turn the remote off. The unit will maintain the last set point.

If you do not get an answer beep from the unit when you turn it off it will only cycle on the temperature set point.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> I am sure that this is not the answer... but you do know that the remote is an IR (Infra-red) remote control meaning that you need to be close to the A/C and pointing the device directly at it in order for it to work correctly ... you need to be able to audibly hear the "beep" everytime that you change the temp up or down otherwise that is an indicator that the on-board sensor is not receiving the requested command ...


Actually, that is the answer.







I was leaving it in the holster on the wall (five feet away) and trying to control it from there. If I take it out and point it at the unit, it works.

I appreciate all the excellent solutions though. This forum rocks.

Kevin


----------

